# Raumtemperatur mit Sollwert Einstellung.



## Sany (31 März 2015)

Moin,

Habe mich jetzt etwas in die HLK Makros eingearbeitet.

Ich habe folgenden Raumthermostat mit Sollwertsteller der entsprechend der eingestellten Temperatur einen bestimmten Ohm Wert jat. Der Raumfühler ist ein LG ni-1000. Angeschlossen an ein 750-460/000-005 Modul.

Den Fühler kann ich auslesen. Wie kläre ich das für den Sollwert?
Der hat laut Datenblatt von Siemens 95 - 685 Ohm. (http://w5.siemens.ch/sbt/datenblaetter/de/downloads/N1721D.pdf)
Den hätte ich gerne ebenfalls über das Ni1000 Modul ausgelesen. Aber ich schätze es gibt wohl für den unteren Ohm Bereich Probleme. 

Da die Kennlinie für den Ni1000 von ca 600 Ohm bei -50c liegt. Beim Sollwertsteller sind 5°c  ja 95 Ohm.

Die Kennlinie des Moduls geht aber bis -200°c runter. 

Meine Frage lautet nun, wie kann ich für den Sollwert Eingang einen Offset einstellen so das ich die 95ohm an die Kennlinie eines Ni1000 mittels Offset anpassen kann? Geht sowas generell?

Danke für Ratschläge ;-)


----------



## wolfi-sps (31 März 2015)

Hallo Sany,
Verwende die vierpunkt Kennlinie. Sollwertgeber an die  Karte anschließen und online gehen. Sollwertgeber auf min dann auf max.  Werte was die Karte ausgibt - min Wert an rX1 , max Wert an rX2 , an rY1  den Minwert was der Sollwertgeber hat, an rY2 den Maxwert. Den  Eingangswert von der Karte von word_to_real konvertieren und an  rEingang_X legen.  Am Ausgang der Kennlinie den Wert DIV 10 und Du hast  den Wert mit Kommastelle.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## wolfi-sps (31 März 2015)

Hallo Sany,

hab was oben überlesen - Du hast den Sollwertgeber und Fühler von Siemens bzw. L&G ? Die sind aber NI1000TK5, da ist die Karte falsch.
Da brauchst Du die 750-461/009 die ist NI1000TK5.  750-460/005 ist für Ni 1000 TK6180/ RTD.

Wolfgang


----------



## Sany (31 März 2015)

Hallo,

Ja habe die Fühler von Siemens sowie auch der Sollwert geber, der Sollwert Geber soll jetzt Primär mal nicht Wichtig sein, Was heißt denn die Karte ist falsch?
Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen NI1000TK5 und NI1000 TK6180?

Heißt ich kann meine LG-Ni1000 Fühler nicht mit dem Modul verwenden?
Bzw. Kann ich die Karte dennoch verwenden und eine Korrektur des Wertes vornehmen?

Danke und Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## wolfi-sps (31 März 2015)

Hallo Daniel,

Denke schon - die haben andere Widerstandswerte bei z.B. 0° Grad.

Wolfgang


----------



## Sany (31 März 2015)

Moin,

Habs mal einfach im Wago I/O Check gecheckt, also Fühler wird erkannt.

Mein Fühler Zeigt mir aktuell 175.40°c, leider kann ich die 750-460 Module nicht per i/o check konfigurieren, müsste das also Softwareseitig machen.
Mein Sollwertgeber bei eingestellten 20°c 231.60°c.

Wie würde denn so eine Fühler Anpassung aussehen? Geht das auch mit Word_to_real?

Bin leider mit Codesys und dessen funktionieren noch nicht so vertraut, wäre daher um ein Beispiel dankbar ;-) arbeite aktuell mit FUP.

Danke,

Daniel


----------



## wolfi-sps (31 März 2015)

Hallo Daniel,

schau mal im Netz nach den Widerstandstabelle und vergleiche diese ob diese linear verlaufen. Wenn ja - dann must Du die Kennlinie anpassen.
Ist aber mit viel Aufwand verbunden und ist nicht genau. Besser die 750-461/009 einsetzen. Leider :sad:

Wolfgang


----------



## Sany (31 März 2015)

Hallo,

Hab mir mal die Kennlinien Rausgesucht, hoffe die Passen:

                 Ni1000           Ni1000TK5000
+30,0°c     1.116,70 Ohm    1.171,00 Ohm.

Also ist Prinzipiell nicht weit auseinander.

Habe jetzt mal versucht den Wert den mir meine Karte auspuckt in REAL zu Konvertieren, leider bleibt mein Wert immer bei Null?
Irgendwas mach ich falsch:


----------



## Sany (1 April 2015)

Keiner da der mir da helfen kann?

Grüsse Daniel


----------



## gravieren (1 April 2015)

Die "WORD_TO_REAL" scheint nicht abgearbeitet zu werden.

Die CPU hast du gestartet  ?


Ansonsten:
Stell doch mal das Prog hier rein.


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (1 April 2015)

Hallo Sany,

das erfassen eines Sollwertes, der über ein Poti mit einem Bereich von 95 - 685 Ohm einngestellt werden soll, wird mit einer Temperturmessklemme, die für NI1000 ausgelegt ist, grundsätzlich nicht funktionieren. Die Klemme gibt bei unterschreiten der unteren Grenze der Kennlinie des spezifizierten Sensors einen konstannten Wert aus. In diesem Fall ist das für 750-460/000-005 für NI1000 Sensoren der untere Grenzwert von -60°C bei ca. 700 Ohm. Wird also das Poti an Stelle eines Sensors angeschlossen, dann wird die Klemme über den gesammten Bereich von 95 - 685 Ohm einen Wert von -32767 ausgeben, was einen Kurzschluß der Fühlerleitungen signaliseren soll. Da kann man dann auch mit einer iregendwie gearteten Software, die die Prozesswerte umrechnet, nichts mehr erreichen.


Hier empfehlen wir den Einsatz einer der konfigurierbaren Temperaturmessklemmen, die auch für den Anschluss von Potis konfiguriert werden können. 

Z. B. :

- 750-461/003-000 
 - 750-464  (bei Einsatz mit Poti nur als 2 Kanal-Klemme einsetzbar!)
- 750-450  (4 Kanal-Klemme, auch für Vierleiter-Anschluss einsetzbar)
- 750-451  (8 Kanal-Klemme Zweileiter-Anschluss)


----------



## PN/DP (1 April 2015)

Sany schrieb:


> Wie kläre ich das für den Sollwert?
> Der hat laut Datenblatt von Siemens 95 - 685 Ohm. (http://w5.siemens.ch/sbt/datenblaetter/de/downloads/N1721D.pdf)
> Den hätte ich gerne ebenfalls über das Ni1000 Modul ausgelesen.
> [...]
> wie kann ich für den Sollwert Eingang einen Offset einstellen so das ich die 95ohm an die Kennlinie eines Ni1000 mittels Offset anpassen kann?


Du könntest den Sollwertgeber in Reihe mit einem Widerstand 620 Ohm oder 680 Ohm an das Modul anschließen.

Harald


----------

